# vpsBoard fitness club!



## MannDude (Jan 11, 2015)

I noticed quite a few people mentioned that their 2015 New Years Resolutions were related to health and fitness. I thought it'd be fun to start this thread so we can hold each other accountable and hopefully help reach our fitness goals.

I'm wrapping up a week of being on a keto diet, and so far, so good! In a nutshell, it's a low/no carb low/no sugar diet. I've pretty much not had any carbs or sugars for the past week and have already dropped a good 7~lbs (mostly water weight, though). In fact, even though my diet has changed drastically I'm adjusting very well and quite enjoying the foods I am eating. Also, bulletproof coffee is so so good.

For me, my goal is just to slim down a bit so I don't have to buy new jeans (haha)! I've always been tall and lanky but these past couple years I've been a lot less active as I used to be and as a result have grown softer in the middle region. I went from being about 165lbs to 234~ at my last weigh in. At 224 now and shooting for about 180lb ( I was actually underweight before). It's amazing how easy it is to gain weight in this industry. You get distracted, you get busy, you eat like shit and sit for long hours while coding, working, gaming, whatever. This industry is a killer in that sense, and my metabolism isn't the same as it used to be in my early 20s.

So, aside from dieting I'm looking into getting a cheap manual treadmill for running. I already have a chinup bar that gets used often but don't get much actual exercise so may look into stepping up in that area a bit. I don't really count calories or keep track of that stuff, but @HalfEatenPie suggested a vpsBoard MyFitnessPal group, which I'd be open to doing and participating in if others do too.

So, anyhow, for those of you who are wanting to get back into shape, just do it. Hoping others will participate in this thread too and it'll serve as encouragement for all involved to take better care of yourselves.

My main motivation came when organizing some backup data locally that included some old photos. I had forgotten how skinny I was and a difference was clearly seen not only in newer photos but just when looking in the mirror. Gotta get in shape!

So, what are you doing to stay/keep in a healthy shape? Are you just starting to care (like I am)? If so, what are your goals?


----------



## Steven F (Jan 11, 2015)

I was on keto for ~2 months. Lost a smidgeon over 30 pounds. It's not the greatest diet, since it's near impossible to maintain once you're finished. That being said, I do plan on getting into it again shortly and coupling it with exercising and a lot more care when coming off the diet. I'd recommend looking at paleo as a good come-off diet. No cheese, but you're allowed fruits and veggies.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 11, 2015)

I did the math on my daily calories and found out very quickly that I was drinking ~700 calories a day just in pop and such. 2 x 16oz rootbeers and then 1 - 2 cans of gingerale.

I've cut those all out, just doing the flavoured waters now. They're not amazing for you since it's food colouring and some sweeteners (no aspertane), but it's still a big savings for pure sugar.

I've adjusted what I've been eating as well, namely working to keep well under 1500 calories a day. I do my daily walks, anywhere from 3KM<>10KM, depending on if Aldryic or Matt want to chat at the time.

I'm not doing cold turkey on everything since I'll just get annoyed and revert.

No idea how much I've lost so far but I'm pretty sure that big of a drop in sugars is a positive.

Francisco


----------



## William (Jan 11, 2015)

I should/want loose some weight (90kg now (slightly overweight), 65 before meds (normal), 50 in depression (massively underweight)), try to eat less but my medication is well known to cause issues with massive weight gain... i eat less and less but it makes not much difference. We'll see.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 11, 2015)

A bit on word choices:

You are changing your eating habits...you are not on a 'diet'.

A 'diet' implies a temporatry condition, where as changing your 'eating habits' is for the long term.


----------



## yomero (Jan 11, 2015)

I am on other tech forum on a similar group lol.

We started with Focus T25, and then some moved to P90X3. After that the group got a little bit "dissolved", but we still report our activities. I have done some Insanity, Les Mills Combat, and now some Insanity MAX 30. 

Depending on your tastes, your level of fitness, and your available time, there are several of these programs that can suit you.

I wasn't that overweight, but this has worked fine for me, someone who never has put a foot at a gym in my life, and most of these workouts require zero or minimal equipment. I am amazed of the achievements of some people just doing bodyweight stuff (hint, reddit bodyweight).


----------



## Steven F (Jan 11, 2015)

ITT: @HalfEatenPie is thanking everyone.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 11, 2015)

I tried doing P90X...  Damn that's some stuff that kicks my butt when you're first starting out.  

I'd have to agree with tony.  It's not a diet but simply a change in long term eating habits.  I'm totally in if people are willing to go for it.  I could always shave a few pounds here and there!  

I'll thank whoever I want because I'm a beautiful admin that don't need no thanks!


----------



## bizzard (Jan 11, 2015)

I am just the opposite of you guys. Whatever I eat, doesn't show up in body. Underweight for all the time I could remember. Now just 47KG (103 Pounds), where my colleagues are trying their best to get down to 60 to 70 range.

It has an advantage that I can eat whatever I like and doesn't have any serious health problems till now. I used to walk for around 5 to 8 KMs daily, but now that's almost stopped. I don't remember doing any diets or food plan too and usually have food 3 times a day, with lunch being the heaviest. Was a vegan during my childhood. Started eating non-veg, in my college days, but I can live without it too.

The only problem being so thin is that everyone who knows me asks me to put up weight before I get married. Don't know why and how I could.


----------



## danielm (Jan 11, 2015)

Recently I've been trying to log what I eat with MyFitnessPal, its sometimes hard to do since most of the stuff I eat doesn't have a barcode to scan, but remembering to log is the biggest problem I've been facing.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 11, 2015)

danielm said:


> Recently I've been trying to log what I eat with MyFitnessPal, its sometimes hard to do since most of the stuff I eat doesn't have a barcode to scan, but remembering to log is the biggest problem I've been facing.


Just a warning.  MyFitnessPal is known to be a bit conservative when it comes to counting calories (of course many uncertainty factors are involved in this, but as a rule-of-thumb this is the go-to assumption).  So I'd assume it's about 20-30% more calories than it states it is.  

e.g. Macaroni and Cheese would be just pure Macaroni Elbow Pasta and probably like a very small part of a block of cheese (whereas different places prepare them differently with addition of milk, butter, cream, etc.).  



bizzard said:


> I am just the opposite of you guys. Whatever I eat, doesn't show up in body. Underweight for all the time I could remember. Now just 47KG (103 Pounds), where my colleagues are trying their best to get down to 60 to 70 range.
> 
> It has an advantage that I can eat whatever I like and doesn't have any serious health problems till now. I used to walk for around 5 to 8 KMs daily, but now that's almost stopped. I don't remember doing any diets or food plan too and usually have food 3 times a day, with lunch being the heaviest. Was a vegan during my childhood. Started eating non-veg, in my college days, but I can live without it too.
> 
> The only problem being so thin is that everyone who knows me asks me to put up weight before I get married. Don't know why and how I could.


Only one response: http://southpark.cc.com/clips/153268/fattening-up-butters


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 12, 2015)

Not really doing anything special diet wise other than laying off the sweets.. using that Samsung SHealth thing to track caloric intake and such.  Not really a fan of greens, so the majority of my diet is meat (either raw or lightly cooked), occasional  breads, etc.

But the feature I really like is that it tracks my nightly walks.  Distance (been averaging 3-5 miles a night), speeds, path mapping, and so on - pretty damn nifty.  End goal is to shed some pounds that I can start running frequently again without tearing my knee up.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 12, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Only one response: http://southpark.cc.com/clips/153268/fattening-up-butters


Are Korean girls like Japanese girls?


Need to lose 20 pounds plus what I gained while on vacations.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 12, 2015)

Darwin said:


> Are Korean girls like Japanese girls?
> 
> 
> Need to lose 20 pounds plus what I gained while on vacations.


I shall refrain from answering this question as it may incriminate me.

Ha kidding.

Not that I'm aware of.  Those Japanese girls are some tough cookies.


----------



## trewq (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't do anything overly special. I noticed I was putting on weight when I was eating KFC/Maccas for lunch at work. I've now stopped having fast food all together and now have a salad for lunch.


I also keep away from chocolate as much as I can, have some as a treat occasionally.


I also got a Fitbit for my birthday, it helps me keep track of how much I've actually exercised in a day.


Seems to be working for me, keeping a steady weight is all I'm aiming for.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 12, 2015)

trewq said:


> I don't do anything overly special. I noticed I was putting on weight when I was eating KFC/Maccas for lunch at work. I've now stopped having fast food all together and now have a salad for lunch.
> 
> 
> I also keep away from chocolate as much as I can, have some as a treat occasionally.
> ...


How is the fitbit? I've always been thinking about getting into it... but I don't know.


----------



## raj (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm eyeing fitness trackers.  I saw this site and it was noteworthy.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2404445,00.asp


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 12, 2015)

tonyg said:


> A bit on word choices:
> 
> You are changing your eating habits...you are not on a 'diet'.
> 
> A 'diet' implies a temporatry condition, where as changing your 'eating habits' is for the long term.


On the other hand, one definition of "diet" is "what you eat".  

e.g., "the natives of the island existed on a diet of fish, fruit, and wild pineapple".

So it's just semantics.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 12, 2015)

There is a nice, completely free web-based food journal:

http://www.myfitnesspal.com

My wife and I both use it.  I'm sure eventually they will charge but have not for several years now.


----------



## trewq (Jan 12, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> How is the fitbit? I've always been thinking about getting into it... but I don't know.


It's fun. It tracks quite a few things and gamifies what you're doing.


Both my girlfriend and I have jobs where we should be on our feet moving around for at least most of the day. On a normal working day we setup a challenge in the app and we can view each others progress. It's fun, keeps me moving and more productive.


If you don't have a job like that it would still be good to get you moving. My goal is 10,000 steps per day, I make that when I'm working but I'm currently on holidays and I'm lucky to reach 1000 by lunch time so I have to go for a walk each day.


Really it just makes me aware of how little I do.


Let me know if you get one, it would be fun having a challenge with someone halfway around the world


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 12, 2015)

I been wearing my fitbit to count my mileage to the fridge for beer.


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 12, 2015)

This is my real fitness goal:


----------



## trewq (Jan 12, 2015)

aggressivenetworks said:


> This is my real fitness goal:


I really hope that is fake...


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 12, 2015)

Me too! Too much beer!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 12, 2015)

trewq said:


> It's fun. It tracks quite a few things and gamifies what you're doing.
> 
> 
> Both my girlfriend and I have jobs where we should be on our feet moving around for at least most of the day. On a normal working day we setup a challenge in the app and we can view each others progress. It's fun, keeps me moving and more productive.
> ...


Haha would be great!  I'd just have to check to see if they ship halfway across the world.  

I'll hit you up if I do!  Thanks!


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2015)

Fitbit I do believe is just an overpriced web-ified pedometer.   You can pickup a modest and functional pedometer for $10.  Accomplishes the same thing all said on step counting.

10k steps is quite a bit, take it from me.  I use to routinely walk a mile plus each way to office - in the morning and after work.  Been a long time, but getting then to 10k steps, it was most of that.   

And I'll note, pedometers and derivative tech versions aren't so great about accurately counting.  Varies from person to person and their whole walking pattern.

What matters with walking is pace.   If you are leisurely strolling, it's better than sitting idle.  But really, if you are not going at a good pace and getting heart and internal systems up and moving it's not entirely beneficial and won't see great results for a LONG time (especially on weight loss and toning).


----------



## trewq (Jan 13, 2015)

drmike said:


> Fitbit I do believe is just an overpriced web-ified pedometer. You can pickup a modest and functional pedometer for $10. Accomplishes the same thing all said on step counting.
> 
> 
> 10k steps is quite a bit, take it from me. I use to routinely walk a mile plus each way to office - in the morning and after work. Been a long time, but getting then to 10k steps, it was most of that.
> ...


It also keeps track of your very active minutes, your sleeping patterns and the app allows you to monitor everything easily. It works for me.


I did 13k steps yesterday and I'm not at work.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 13, 2015)

Steven F said:


> ITT: @HalfEatenPie is thanking everyone.


If he were QuarterEatenPie maybe he wouldn't need this thread


----------



## MannDude (Jan 14, 2015)

Yesterday: Salad for breakfast, home cooked angus steak burger for lunch (no bun), salad for dinner.

Salad = salad with turkey and light ranch.

Honestly, this dieting stuff isn't bad. Couple weeks into it, adjustment was minimal and I'm actually much _much_ less hungry now that I've practically cut out all sugars and carbs. No decrease in focus or energy levels, I'm not feeling hungry really ever, which reduces irritability from being hungry but being too busy or unable to make a meal at that time (aka, work).

I'll step on the scale on Sunday and see the two week progress. I'm feeling great though, just had a good ol' salad for breakfast and a bottle of water. Will probably bake chicken later or porkchops for dinner and might eat a cheese stick or something later if I want a snack.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 14, 2015)

In the last 3-4 years I have went from 260+lbs down to just under 210 lbs.

I've stopped eating as much junk food as I used to and go out on occasional jogs (which really isn't as possible at the moment due to weather). Nothing really too intense and its worked. 

By the end of this year I am aiming for 175lbs.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2015)

How is everyone holding up? Good, I hope!

Went and got some groceries today so I can have another week of taking care of myself, ha. Got a lot more veggies this time, salads are great. Down 10lbs so far this year. Need to incorporate more exercise because it's hard to burn many calories when you're a desk-drone but my meals have also been pretty low in calories to begin with.

Look what I just had for dinner, it was really good: 

Mmm.

So, going on 17 days now with no soda, no fast food and eating only food I have prepared at home.

It wasn't uncommon for me before to eat a few Subway foot longs a week (steak and bacon or chicken and bacon) or McDonalds several times (Sweet Chili Chicken McWraps and snack wraps are awesome...). At home, before, I'd make sandwiches often and breakfast burritos. Lots of carbs. Didn't drink soda a lot to begin with but I might have one every other day or so, or part of one. Anyhow, all that's gone now.


----------



## drmike (Jan 19, 2015)

Mann has taken to wrapping food in lettuce  Hehehe   That's a win!

Subway = those folks were popped for a plasticizer in their bread last year.  Need I say more.

McDonalds = worst company to choose from for "food".  Long ago they lost their way, went cheap, went into horrible fillers, etc.  Time to watch SuperSize Me and see how a month of living of McD's "food" does the body or the documentary on their lawsuit in the UK that went on for many years - McLibel.

Here's the deal:

sandwiches = bread

burritos (properly) = corn flour or cheaply wheat stripped of all nutrients

Both, major component of meal is bread / flour part.  Flour / bread is a food preservation and storage method for winter.  It exists so people didn't starve to death otherwise.  Same can be said of alcohol (a way to also wealth preserve by converting grains to alcohol which has a much longer shelf life).

In traditional breads / flour you are dealing with WHOLE GRAINS milled properly.   They contain all the complimentary nutrients.  They are not white style stripped and devoid, nor are they fortified with some industrial accident chemicals posing as Vitamins and Nutrients.

If you want to eat bread and can't shake it, then buy a grain mill and mill your own (ideally) or buy much better bread like Ezekiel (plenty of other brands out there, but prepared to pay for them).  

Reason why Americans are so damn fat is because they are so damn cheap and accept anything on a plate as food.  Meaning they are eating in every meal *- fillers -* we commonly use to fatten up pigs and cows pre slaughter (corn, wheat, soy).  Look at your pocketbook and see what you are spending monthly as a percentage of your income.  Is it 40% or above spending on food and nutrition?   Then you are either 1. Eating filler BS devoid of nutrition, enzymes, etc.   or 2.  Are growing your own food.  Cause in the rest of the world, what people spend on food and nutrition is a major chunk of their monthly income.


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2015)

aggressivenetworks said:


> I been wearing my fitbit to count my mileage to the fridge for beer.


I'm actually disgusted by how much energy I've been wasting to get up and grab beers. The fridge is moving to the living room tomorrow...or maybe my living room can move to the kitchen. Whichever is easiest.


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2015)

Nick said:


> I'm actually disgusted by how much energy I've been wasting to get up and grab beers. The fridge is moving to the living room tomorrow...or maybe my living room can move to the kitchen. Whichever is easiest.


Sounds like you need a beer wench.  All that exercise keeps them trim and fit.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 22, 2015)

C'mon guys! Get to it. 

I'm down a beltloop and about 13 pounds. I've made every single meal at home this year. I've had zero soda. I've only drank water and coffee. I'm feeling generally better than usual and have much less hunger than before.

Salads are good. Who knew? My first meal of the day is usually a salad now, which I eat about 3 or 4 hours after waking up. (Used to wake up, eat, then do stuff. Now I get up, do stuff, then eat). Mmm, salad. Just finished a big salad actually. 

I bought almond flour today since I do miss some breaded items, holy hell that stuff is expensive. I may try to make some keto-friendly pizza this weekend in the cast iron and try it out. We'll see.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd likely do more salads/etc if there was a decent grocer nearby (there's plenty of stores, just I find the quality sorely lacking).  It's pretty rare to find a decent head of lettuce that's not half-rotted.

I am still limiting my intake and keeping up with my nightly walks, though.  Averaging 2,5-5 miles a night unless the weather is poor.  Ultimate goal there is to shed enough pounds that I can actually start jogging and eventually full-blown running again without destroying my knee.  Should probably actually get a scale so I could track if/how much I'm losing >_>


----------



## yomero (Jan 23, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I tried doing P90X...  Damn that's some stuff that kicks my butt when you're first starting out.


Probably P90X is harder than their last iteration P90X3, mainly because it needs more time. I didn't read "how much" time, but wikipedia has a table with all the workouts, and seriously, one of these lasts 90 minutes? WTF.

Also, for a less demanding program, maybe you can try P90 (just as is). Is the last program of Tony Horton, and is intended for a larger audiency who wants to start moving for their first time.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 23, 2015)

texteditor said:


> If he were QuarterEatenPie maybe he wouldn't need this thread


It's all the dogs man.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 23, 2015)

Francisco said:


> It's all the dogs man.
> 
> 
> Francisco


it's quite nutritious and packed with cholesterol...

Or so I hear...


----------



## MannDude (Jan 23, 2015)

Exercise bike came in today. Looking forward to more favourable weather so I can ride a real bike around town like I used to do often. Now I need to build a laptop stand so I can pedal my ass off while doing my normal morning routine of checking emails / catching up on some random tasks before having to work.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 25, 2015)

You're not big-boned.

Obese person vs a skinny person. Underneath your frames are similar.

With that said I've put 8 miles on my stationary since I put it together last night and am sticking with the diet program well. Anyone else making some positive changes? Was hoping there would be more updates to this thread since several mentioned an interest in shaping up in 2015..


----------



## Darwin (Jan 25, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Now I need to build a laptop stand so I can pedal my ass off while doing my normal morning routine of checking emails / catching up on some random tasks before having to work.


Whenever you can, please, don't forget to post pics or schematic of it!

I need one too.


----------



## yomero (Jan 25, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Was hoping there would be more updates to this thread since several mentioned an interest in shaping up in 2015..



Well, I think everybody has interest. But the willpower needed to change habits (and then to mantain them) is really hard to put together. At that other forum where I started, we started like ten people maybe, and now only 3 or 4 people still post their updates, after more than one year.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah, I need to start getting fit. Gonna have to come up with some healthier meals and snacks for when I'm at work. I took a stroll down to the fitness center during my 20 min break and hopped on a treadmill. Did a 15% grade and around 2.8 speed walking. It's a start, though I ruined it by smashing a son of baconator after work


----------



## MannDude (Jan 25, 2015)

Coastercraze said:


> Yeah, I need to start getting fit. Gonna have to come up with some healthier meals and snacks for when I'm at work. I took a stroll down to the fitness center during my 20 min break and hopped on a treadmill. Did a 15% grade and around 2.8 speed walking. It's a start, though I ruined it by smashing a son of baconator after work


I can still eat baconators on my diet if I wanted... just gotta remove the bread, haha.

In fact, I'm going to bake some bacon in the oven (first time ever _baking_ it) and fry some pork chops (unbreaded) on the stovetop and eat it with a sidesalad. No carbs, no sugars. That's all I'm focusing on now.

Say what you want, but it's working for me. I'm feeling a lot less hungry, am losing weight, and am in general feeling better/have more energy.

https://reddit.com/r/keto if you want to learn more about the diet or read what other people are doing/experiencing while on it.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 26, 2015)

Doing 5 miles a day on the stationary now. Weww. I used to ride a lot more than 5 miles a day in the pat on a real bike, but this is a workout. Maybe because there are no hills or coasting, it's all pedaling. Got two more miles to complete today's goal. Will do that on my last break at work or afterwards.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Jan 27, 2015)

I have tried to watch my weight but it seems i cant get ahead, i am on my feet all day and i hardly eat and when i get i am starving. I am trying to change my day but its hard when you are go go go and never know where you are going. So me and my gf are trying to work together to change are life styles.


----------



## trewq (Jan 27, 2015)

I lost my god damn fitbit! I think it came off when I was putting on my backpack at the airport.

I'm going to go buy one of the new ones that monitors your heart rate too.


----------



## Wintereise (Jan 28, 2015)

What is fitness?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 31, 2015)

Update time!

I do believe at the beginning of the month I weighed in at 234. Just stepped on the scale... 216. I don't believe the results will be as dramatic in month 2, but we'll see. Goal weight is 180 ish. I used to be 'underweight' a few years ago back when I was still active at around 165. Then desk jobs and inactivty took over and sitting on my ass for the last few years has bloated me up.

What have I done to lose this? I've consumed less than 30 carbs daily, have cut out practically all sugar ( I don't even track it because it's so minimal ). I've only drank water and coffee. I've prepared _all_ my food at home. I've also been cycling on a stationary bike since it's cold outside. It only takes 4 minutes to do a mile and I try to do 5 miles a day at minimum and I just do a mile here and a mile there throughout the day.

Get at it!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 31, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Update time!
> 
> I do believe at the beginning of the month I weighed in at 234. Just stepped on the scale... 216. I don't believe the results will be as dramatic in month 2, but we'll see. Goal weight is 180 ish. I used to be 'underweight' a few years ago back when I was still active at around 165. Then desk jobs and inactivty took over and sitting on my ass for the last few years has bloated me up.
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htyf5wnC96w


----------



## MannDude (Feb 20, 2015)

Progress has slowed a bit this month but sticking with it. Teetering on the edge of 210. Hoping that by March I'll be below it.


----------



## Coastercraze (Feb 21, 2015)

Had a nice workout earlier  Walked from one end of the plant to the other and back. Then I walked over to the paint shop (next building over) and cranked out some nice overtime.

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.140924,-80.869927,3a,75y,313.1h,78.04t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sb-VXdueV6Cr2Sr7q1HzeMw!2e0

You can follow the street view if you wanna be nosy 

Probably walked about 8+ miles today which isn't too bad I suppose for a 14 hr day


----------



## Coastercraze (Apr 26, 2015)

Thread needs a bump lol.



trewq said:


> I lost my god damn fitbit! I think it came off when I was putting on my backpack at the airport.
> 
> I'm going to go buy one of the new ones that monitors your heart rate too.


Was looking at the Fitbit Charge HR, pretty much sold out everywhere. So I basically said screw it and bought a Garmin Vivosmart instead from Target with PM to Amazon.

Haven't played with it much yet since I just bought it, but it's got some notification features in it as well as the fitness stuff.


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 26, 2015)

I've been riding my bike 2-3 times a week (atleast attempting to) this month i've lost 6 lbs.. Would be more but the weather here sucks 82 degrees one day 15 and snowing the next...


----------



## drmike (Apr 27, 2015)

Coastercraze said:


> You can follow the street view if you wanna be nosy
> 
> Probably walked about 8+ miles today which isn't too bad I suppose for a 14 hr day


GM Lordstown!  Glad to see that old plant still employing folks.  

Paint shop at auto co's use to be freaking horrendous.  I know lots of dead folks from the fumes, cancer, etc.   Use to not be so good in US plants in paint shops.



Chris Miller said:


> I've been riding my bike 2-3 times a week (atleast attempting to) this month i've lost 6 lbs.. Would be more but the weather here sucks 82 degrees one day 15 and snowing the next...


Bi-polar weather indeed.   Like I've long said, up north, it's not until mid May roughly that the weather becomes tolerable 

I am anxious to get gardening (which is my major exercise) and back on the bicycle.


----------



## Kris (Apr 27, 2015)

3 miles daily here. Fitbit keeps me to it.

Low impact and usually on a treadmill at nothing more than 3.4mph due to a nasty foot injury that gave me permanent arthritis. 

The walk to work is only 1 mile each way, but the boss is pretty lax on coming into the office, and I glue myself to the helpdesk for instant responses. 

Living in an area where fitness is life and saying the people are vain is an understatement, you learn to quickly hate yourself and push harder.


----------



## drmike (Apr 27, 2015)

Kris said:


> Low impact and usually on a treadmill at nothing more than 3.4mph due to a nasty foot injury that gave me permanent arthritis.


How is the foot with something like cycling?  Big advocate here due to knee and hip demolition and similar arthritis / perma swelling that comes and goes.

Glad to see this thread dug back up.  Lots of smart and hard working guys here who the work and habits and throw winter on top really ruins the health.

I need spring to move closer to New Years and all the quickly abandoned promises


----------



## MannDude (Apr 27, 2015)

Been doing five miles on the stationary bike, about 4 or 5 days a week now. Usually as soon as I get off work I'll hop on and pedal 5 miles while watching an episode of something.

I need to get back on the old diet again. Was doing very well on keto but broke the diet when attending Easter dinner with my family. There was too much good food that my Mom worked hard on, and had I kept with the diet I think all I would have been able to eat would have been the ham... Still been eating pretty decently since, but haven't been watching my carbs like I was. Will restart that soon.


----------



## Kris (Apr 27, 2015)

drmike said:


> How is the foot with something like cycling?  Big advocate here due to knee and hip demolition and similar arthritis / perma swelling that comes and goes.



I need natural walking or the treadmill over any bike due to the way my injury panned out.

Basically, I had muscle and hamstring atrophy in my leg due to an improperly diagnosed broken foot in Maui. The doctor missed my tibia was literally in half. Had recommended an aircast after a few weeks for the small breaks he mentioned, but basic EMT skill said to stay off it, so I did. 

3 months later when I got back to the mainland I found out at a proper hospital I didn't just have 3 small breaks on my foot & a break in the calcaneus, but more importantly my tibia was broken straight down diagonal, and apparently should have had surgery performed on it ASAP for things to fuse back properly. Based on the gap after 3 months, it was apparently over 30mm when broken. 

Problem is that US healthcare isn't taken in Hawaii (at least Maui) - I was fully covered in any other state... maybe not Alaska.

So I had to go to the equivalent of a doctor you'd take your kid to for a fever, a GP per se. I maintained it myself for 3 months until I flew back to NJ as it still didn't feel weight bearing ready, while staying off the foot - which apparently stopped me from doing serious damage. 

Thing hurts constantly, but walking actually helped build back the muscle in the leg & of course helped stretch my hamstring back to usable levels over time. No PT when you don't have surgery on the foot. 

*tl;dr - Get the vacation insurance plan you usually avoid if you're taking a trip to Hawaii, or other countries - if only for medical. A lot of plans are only $20-50, some include comprehensive coverage including full medical, dental, etc. *


----------



## drmike (Apr 28, 2015)

Kris said:


> *tl;dr - Get the vacation insurance plan you usually avoid if you're taking a trip to Hawaii, or other countries - if only for medical. A lot of plans are only $20-50, some include comprehensive coverage including full medical, dental, etc. *


It's way too common to have major major major health issue when vacationing.  Lots of folks go to island get aways and end up paralyzed.  It is a big quiet cottage industry.

Know a fellow who went diving in Hawaii and broke his neck and is limited to a wheelchair since.

Shame about the crap care you received @Kris while in Hawaii.  One would expect better care there.  

Keep working the injury and improving upon that.  Nothing knocked me on rear harder and longer than my knee injury from a side impact.


----------



## Coastercraze (Apr 29, 2015)

drmike said:


> GM Lordstown!  Glad to see that old plant still employing folks.
> 
> Paint shop at auto co's use to be freaking horrendous.  I know lots of dead folks from the fumes, cancer, etc.   Use to not be so good in US plants in paint shops.
> 
> ...


Fortunately this one is a lot better than the old one... GM has a video on their site here:

http://bcove.me/rtdmo1ct

More info about the complex for others:

http://media.gm.com/media/us/en/gm/company_info/facilities/assembly/lordstown.html


----------



## foreign (Apr 30, 2015)

How I didn't find this thread sooner? Heh

I am doing extreme bodyweight exercises(calisthenics) for last 2.5 years. Currently I have between 12 and 15% body fat, I hope I will be able to cut down to 10% or less by the end of June if not May.

Last time when I had 8% body fat I only did cardio 3 or 4 times a week and even now I won't do any diets, I will do "fasting" system. I find diets a lot more stressful than not eating for 17-20 hours. I am starting fasting from tomorrow.

Did anyone else try fasting or want to try it?


----------



## drmike (Apr 30, 2015)

foreign said:


> Did anyone else try fasting or want to try it?


I've been fasting for decades.

I do two different approaches.  One is just liquid food and not a lot of it.  Other is spans of time with mostly fluids but little to no solid food.

Typically I fast a good 15+ hours every weekend and do fluid version 2 or more days a week.

Fasting should be considered for those with swelling, fluid retention, food allergies and even those with the spring time allergies.   It's a helpful reset for normal folks and can be used in conjunction with return to normal dieting to isolate food allergies and inflammation causes.



foreign said:


> Last time when I had 8% body fat I only did cardio 3 or 4 times a week and even now I won't do any diets, I will do "fasting" system. I find diets a lot more stressful than not eating for 17-20 hours. I am starting fasting from tomorrow.


I use to be down in 5-8% body fat area.  Then I started with a heavy supplementation program for nutrification.  With that more bone density happens.  I eat a fraction of what I use to (read I ate TONS) and have both higher pound weight and BMI.

By summer I'll be back to lean, but not down to those body fat levels since I bulk up from physical work and exercise.


----------

